# Seniors - What Kind of Mattresses Are You Sleeping On, How Do You Like Them??



## SeaBreeze

We've had some different mattresses in our 37 years of marriage, including a hard sided water bed...which was okay at the time, but it got old quickly.  The water seemed to bump up in the middle of the mattress (king size), and slope down on the sides.  

Then we had a really good Serta mattress for many years, and we really loved it.  It was king-sized, very light weight, I think it was titanium, and reversible.  It was so light and easy to handle, that I flipped it easily every couple of months as recommended for wear.  We had it for so long, that we just thought as we were getting older, that we deserved something nicer and more comfortable.

We bought a Simmons BeautyRest mattress (king).  Not really a traditional 'pillow top', but it had some top padding, and it could not be flipped over.  Well that mattress quickly sunk in where we both lay, and developed some uncomfortable ruts.  My husband hated it even more than me, as it caused you to roll.  So we got rid of that in around 3 years, and went looking for something for a good night's sleep.

We then bought the mattress that we're using now, a Sealy mattress (king).  It also has some kind of padded top layer, and is not reversible or flippable.  Well, we're not very heavy in weight at all, but this mattress' springs gave out on the side of the bed where we sometimes sit for short periods of time.  It was still under warranty, so we returned it.  It was a big hassle, we had to wait for them to come over and approve the exchange, then wait for them to switch it out, etc.

Well, it wasn't that long after that we were sliding off the side of the bed again, because the springs gave out.  We rotated it, and it happened to the other side.  Now, we have the mattress in a sideways position, to have the good sides where we might sit.  It's not a perfect square, so it fits weird on the box springs, etc.  We ready for another mattress, one that we can use and be happy with in our old age.  Also, one that you don't have to pay a fortune for.

I liked it in the olden days, where you could buy mattresses that you could flip, and sleep on the other side.  It seems they stopped making them that way, to gain more sales from more frequent replacements.  There's a few cheap ones that still are like that, but we don't want a hotel mattress.

There's those Memory Foam mattresses, that seem to be comfortable, but they're very expensive.  Also, some people have complained that it's like sleeping of a big sponge, and hard to sit up and get out of.  One person said that he bought a medium firm one, and had issues with his feet just sitting on top of the mattress, with no give in the foam at all.

Then there's the pricey Sleep Number beds.  They have little air cushions that inflate to the individual's comfort level.  Dual controlled on either side of the bed for two people.  I heard that those can make crunching noises if inflated to a certain level, and the wood in the center of the bed makes it so nobody can sleep in the middle comfortably if they care to.  I don't like the idea of those, because I don't want to have to be on the grid and plugged in electrically just to sleep.

What type of a mattress are you guys using, and are you happy with the comfort, etc??  fftobed:


----------



## Diwundrin

I indulged myself with an exy Latex mattress, well over a grand for a 'king' single, and worth every cent.  It was blissful from day one and 3 years later is just as good.  It's too heavy for me to turn but it doesn't need to be, it's good as the day I bought it.

Don't have heel problem any more than with any mattress and as it's on an adjustable bed it gets flexed every time the bed does to accommodate the position of the ache of the day.  Not even crease damage in the mattress from the flexing.
Luv that thing.  Think I might get buried on it.


----------



## Pappy

We also have a king size adjustable bed with twin mattresses. Not sure of the make but are very comfortable and can be rotated. Like Di said, can be adjusted for the pain of the day.

Use to have gurd real bad and by raising the top helped this situation a lot. We do not have a TV in bedroom so only use the bed for sleeping and......well, sleeping. fftobed:


----------



## JustBonee

Have a Kingsize  Beautyrest mattress.. called a dual duet.??   It's got a pillow top and  split firm and not so firm sides.  It's probably 8 or 9 years old now.  It's fine and I sleep okay on it, but I do my best sleeping in the recliner in the living room. ..lol

Would love one of those $$$$ adjustable head/feet beds.  They look fine.


----------



## That Guy

I can pretty much sleep on anything.  Got the same old Serta Posturepedic for years and years.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> I can pretty much sleep on anything.  Got the same old Serta Posturepedic for years and years.



We were happiest with our old Serta, will likely check out what they're selling nowadays. :magnify:


----------



## Casper

_*SB.....we're also in the market for a new bed.....at the moment I'm doing a fair bit of research on the net trying to decide what sort of bed to get.....
Hubby's not fazed, he's easy to please, so it's more or less up to me to find something.
Our current mattress and base is a double-sided pillowtop which had a 15 year guarantee.....that's close running out.
Its pretty obvious that the edges of the mattress are now on a slight slope with a bump down the centre and with my aching legs and back I reckon its time for a new bed so I can get a good night's sleep once again.
Tossing up between an ensemble again or getting a bed with timber slats and a mattress...we've never had that, always an ensemble....think we may go for the bed and mattress this time.
Going to look at a couple of places tomorrow to get an idea of the options and prices.....will keep you up to date.*_


----------



## Diwundrin

Go and have a 'good long lie down' on each type Cas.  Use it for grannynap time.  What feels great for 2 minutes can have you wriggling about later when the aches choose where to land.  Don't let the salesmen tell you what you want and make the B's wait til you decide in your own time.  And get what suits you!  If hubby isn't fazed about it then don't let him have the say, or rush you, (I know what blokes are like in shops. "This'll do" won't!  

 )it's your legs and back that are the priority.
We spend 1/3 of our lives on one, get the best the bank balance will stand.

(If you win Lotto in the next few days, get a solid latex one. I put off buying a new car for a year to get mine, and still haven't bought the new car, I spend more time on the mattress than in the car. 

)

Have you seen this site?  http://latexmattressmelbourne.com.au/

Can't remember the name of the company I bought mine from, I bought it at a home furniture fair in Singleton and got a discount for cash and immediate delivery so they didn't have to transport it back to Sydney, just dropped it off on the way outa town.  
It was fun trying it out, had an audience who thought I was doing a demonstration. 

 
I really gave that bed a workout before I made the trip to the bank for the folding.


----------



## GDAD

Sleepmaker firm & Moran Reclining chair at two hour shifts,:goodnight::nodisturb::zz:


----------



## Katybug

WOW, SB, you've had some bad experiences with lemon mattresses for sure.  I bought a new Sealy last year and I use *2* egg crate carton foams tops on it, about 2" thick, each of them, so 4" of pure heaven added for comfort.  It may not be the best for your back, but it's the most comfortable bed I've ever slept in and my g'children say the same thing.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Jillaroo

_I bought a chiropractic pillow top mattress that has two separate pads half the size of the mattress, i had the choice of what density i wanted and they supplied them and they told me if not happy they would exchange it for another pad, mine was too soft so they swapped it but allowed me to keep the other pad, it hides under the bed, from memory i paid about $1400.00 for it and it was called Three dimension can't remember the brand would have to strip the bed to find it._


----------



## Diwundrin

Katybug said:


> WOW, SB, you've had some bad experiences with lemon mattresses for sure.  I bought a new Sealy last year and I use *2* egg crate carton foams tops on it, about 2" thick, each of them, so 4" of pure heaven added for comfort.  It may not be the best for your back, but it's the most comfortable bed I've ever slept in and my g'children say the same thing.



I used those foam eggcrate overlays too Katy, and yes they the best thing I ever slept on, until I got the latex one.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

We have a Sleep Number bed, and I would not trade it for anything in the whole world ! I just LOVE that bed ! ! 
Sea, it does not have wood in the middle, it has a soft foam divider, and it doesn't really make noises, any more than any bed makes. You can set the mattress firmness just where each person sleeps best, and then it stays there, even if the electricity goes out. The main thing would be that the electric pump wouldn't work without electricity, but once you set the mattress where you like it, you are not changing that anyway. If you went off-grid, you would simply do it when you had the generator, or other power source running. It could probably even be solar powered with one of those little solar packs you can buy to run laptops.

When the tornadoes came through Alabama a couple of years back, they took off the roof, and the rain poured in, and we scrambled to move mattresses and bedding to the part of the house that still had a roof on it. Even so, had we had a regular mattress, it would have been ruined before we could save it, but the sleep number bed came through it fine. We just hung out the mattress cover and hosed the dirty water out and let it dry in the air, and wiped off the air chambers, and it was as good as new once it dried out.

Another wonderful thing about the Select Comfort, is when you are moving it. No heavy, cumbersome box springs and mattress to deal with, it disassembles, and can all fit in the back of your car if necessary. It can be placed in any room, no worrying about getting the bed around corners, or up and down stairs. It is easily moved by one person, a bit at a time, even by a little old lady like me.

I found mine on Craigslist, so it was even pretty affordable, but they also have factory returns that they recondition and sell cheap, or at least cheaper than the store model ones. You have a warranty time to try it, and if it is returned in that time, then the company reconditions and cleans everything, and sells it at closeout prices.
I would whole-heartedly recommend at least checking out a Sleep Number bed if you are going to buy a new bed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

What size is your Sleep Number bed Happyflowerlady, king or queen?  Thanks so much for your recommendation.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Mine is a Queen size . I have never seen a King size, so you would have to look online to see what differences there are, besides the size.  It uses regular bedding, and works with any bed frame. It is the most comfortable mattress I have ever slept on, and the easiest to move since it comes all apart, and there are no large pieces.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks!


----------



## Casper

_*Forgot about this thread and my update is about 2 weeks old, lol.
We ended up buying a chiropractic queen bed with a 5 inch thick latex pillowtop  .....
Sooo comfortable....cost $1500 but got it at the Bed Shed warehouse as they sell them cheaper there than their main city store.
We're very happy with it....*_


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Meanderer




----------

